# About.com- Readers Share: Vasovagal Symptoms and IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Regular visitors to my site know that I have set up many "Readers Share" articles as a place for all of you to talk openly and comfortably about your struggles with IBS. Before I even had a chance to announce my newest edition, I received some unusual responses. This particular "Readers Share" article is attached to my article on IBS and the Vasovagal Reflex. What was unusual about the submissions is that rather than the typical "here is my experience" type of input, the first two responses were actually thank-you notes! Of course, I am always thrilled to know that my work has been helpful, but these responses also highlight the extreme lack of information that is available to IBS sufferers from the people who should be providing it - each patient's own doctor! So, until the medical profession begins to treat IBS the way that it treats other common health problems, I will keep banging away at my keyboard, working hard to fill the vacuum.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

